# Low Cost and Accurate Shelf Edging for Plywood



## ThomasPittman (May 30, 2013)

Looks like a useful jig. Seems like more of a project than a tool review though. But it doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Thin Rip Jig sounds like a tool to me. Thanks for the post, good idea.


----------

